# i need help



## bbwlover19 (Aug 8, 2009)

I need help with how to talking to a BBW when I c them at a store or some where but I can't how do I approach with out making it werid


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 8, 2009)

Why don't you smile, make eye contact and say something slayingly witty like, "Hi, how are you?"

Trust me, it really is just that easy to talk to people.


----------



## roddles (Aug 8, 2009)

I find I can only make eye contact for a few seconds then I cant and I have to look away. I think thats the point where i lose their interest


----------



## Keb (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, you're noticing the girls because they're hot, right? So you automatically have something to say to them. You have a beautiful compliment to give them, and compliments (sincere and uncreepy, anyways) are generally always welcome. There's no way a BBW is going to read your mind when you look at her and think, "Wow!", so you're going to have to have the guts to actually say it out loud if you want her to know you like how she looks. 

So, you see her; you smile, nicely, thinking how pretty she is; you approach so that you're a few steps away--not so close that you're in her personal space, but not so far that you're shouting from three aisles away across the store, either; you get her attention with a polite "Excuse me," or something similar; you pay her a true, honest compliment on something that is non-threatening and certainly flattering; if she smiles and says thank you, offer a conversational starter like "I can't believe how hot it is today."; and if THAT goes well, you can go for the scariest bit and ask her if she'd like to meet up for coffee or something, because she really is very nice/pretty/interesting and you'd like to get to know her better.

It sounds really easy in step by step form, and I know it isn't. So...to help, what are non-creepy compliments? 

You'll want to stay away from anything overtly sexual. "Those are great boobs." just doesn't make me want to stand within twenty yards of you, at least not as a conversation starter. Physical features that she can't really help aren't necessarily the best things to focus on, either; she might well hate those particular features, or feel like that's all you care about. If you can compliment her on something she's actually done, it will be a much more solid compliment--and less creepy than one about personal attributes. I like compliments on my hair, clothes and jewelry, personally, because I do spend a bit of time putting those together. (Sometimes I make my own clothes and jewelry, so it really makes me feel good to hear that my effort paid off!) And, just for the record, even if it's her breasts that got your attention--they quite possibly look as good as they do because she carefully selected the top that's covering them. Compliment the blouse. Tell her it looks really good on her.

And if it doesn't work--she's busy, or married, or doesn't react well? At worse, you've made someone's day by giving them a sincere compliment. Move on to the next girl, feeling good about having had the courage to face rejection and taken the chance to meet someone wonderful.


----------



## katorade (Aug 8, 2009)

Do we really need another one of these?


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 8, 2009)

roddles said:


> I find I can only make eye contact for a few seconds then I cant and I have to look away. I think thats the point where i lose their interest









Problem solved 

edit

Only do this the first two times, after that you're on your own.


----------



## bbwlover19 (Aug 9, 2009)

No we don't but it dosnt hurt to have one


----------



## Teleute (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Do we really need another one of these?



It's been gone over before, but then again Keb's advice was spectacular, so I don't think it was a waste of precious forum space


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

I know, I just really, REALLY, wish there was a sticky for new people on how to use the search function.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> Do we really need another one of these?



THIS IS BRILLIANT.. did you make this?!


----------



## katorade (Aug 12, 2009)

Sadly, no. I didn't make this one, either:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> Sadly, no. I didn't make this one, either:



Haha omg even better


----------

